# Could you tell you were having multiples



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

Hope you can offer some help. I'm currently in first tri, about 8 weeks along, with my first child. I am due a scan at 12 weeks and apprently won't get to see a midwife until about 16 weeks. 

My stomach has all of a sudden popped out. I really had hoped to wait till at least 15 weeks before I let on at work, but at the rate i'm going people will cotton on well before then.

My question is, is there anyway to tell if I am having multiples prior to a scan / blood test? 

My mum has twin sisters, so twins do run in my side of the family. I can't say i've had that many pregnancy symptoms - started feeling nausea last week around 7weeks and bigger boobs, but that's about it.

Could I be having twins, or do I just need to lay off the pies :blush:


----------



## ladypotter

Many women get "bloat" in the first trimester that makes you look like you have officially popped. Mine lasted until about 13-14wks and then I didn't get my TRUE belly until more like 16-18wks. I had about a 2-3 week break where my tummy went flat again. But to answer your question, really outside of REALLY high HCG numbers or Progesterone numbers (which are even just a guess as to whether you have more than on in there)...only the ultrasound will tell this early. I had worse sypmtoms with these twins than I did when I was preggo with my daughter, but I know some of the other twin moms didn't really have that issue, so you really just wont know until the ultrasound!! I know it is a bugger to have to wait that long, but you will have something to look forward to!! Good luck!! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## beanni #1

Thanks Ladypotter. I thought as much as well, but nothing lost in asking :)


----------



## cheryl6

i didnt have a clue it was twins until our 12 week scan!!
i had morning sickness and tiredness but just put that down to being pregnant,never crossed my mind about twins even though twins run on both sides of my family,but didnt expect it as we already have 4 children..
Good luck though,and if you seem worried/anxious contact ur midwife/docs and they should arrange a early scan if you tell them you think it may be twins xxxx


and congrats on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Funnily enough me and my sis kept joking that I may be having twins as I had a rounded tummy really early on, had really bad nausea all day (which I never had in my first pregnancy) and I seemed to be constantly hungry and exhausted. Basically all the usual symptoms of pregnancy but more intense! It didnt stop me from being really shocked when they said it was twins though! Although we joked about it, I dont think I seriously thought I was, just thought i was carrying a different gender this time. So in answer to your question, you cant tell 100% of course, but if your symptoms are more intense, it could be an indication - it was with me anyway x


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt have a clue until 8 weeks. I had a scan at 6 weeks and there was one baby and a tiny sac beside it.. she put it down as a failed pregnancy


----------



## beanni #1

Thanks ladies...it probably is just bloat and wishful thinking :)


----------



## Laura2919

Well you never know!


----------



## bek74

It could be the pregnancy bloat. It is very common. Congrats on your BFP


----------



## 2016

I had really high hcg numbers 4650 at 20dpo and progesterone 115 (considering i had been told i had low progesterone after a 7dpo blood level of 3 a couple of cycles before). Have also had strong symptoms from early on. Had a scan at 5+5 and there is one healthy beating bean in there. So even bloods can be misleading. :shrug:

Not disappointed at all though :happydance:


----------



## mamato2more

Hey there..I have had a few children already, so when I got pregnant with these two, the tiredness and sickness were sooooo bad, I knew something was up...But, again, I had something to compare it to..So, keep us posted!


----------



## Deux

My twins are my first pregnancy...I immediately gained 5 lbs as soon as I found I was pregnant! I didn't have any serious sickness, but I had EXTREME exhaustion. When I went to my 8 week doctor visit, I told the doctor I thought I was further along...she must have felt my uterus was larger and she did an ultrasound right there. 2 babies!


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Hi hun

I found out im having twins at what i though was my 6 and a half week scan, but they dated me 7+ 4 and 7 + 5. I had no idea...but when i got to 9 weeks, serious naseau kicked in, only for 3 days but its was really severe....then belly popped out..im now almost 12 weeks and already in maternity clothes, i could never havekept it a secret untill 12 weeks. Good luck keep us updated


----------



## FsMummy

i didnt have a clue-symptom wise but i did have a gut feeling. i kept telling oh something "just wasnt right" lol


----------



## beanni #1

Thanks ladies, i'll be sure to update you when I have my 12 week scan. So far no major sickness just annoying nausea, and the tiredness is just out of this world. I feel like i'm drugged half the time. I was awake for a total of 6 hours all of yesterday (and that wasn't in one stretch either) 
Who knows! Either way i'm over the moon to be having a baby :dance:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

we had been ttc number 2 for 17 mths & was very shocked when we went for more investigation tests that a routine pregnancy test showed i was pregnant!! it was a very good line even though i wasnt due on for 3/4 days. i went home did loads more tests every day for about a week lol...was so lovely & reassuring knowing i was def pregnant, i loved the digital clear blue pregnancy tests & thought something was odd when i did the 2nd one only 4 days after 1st one & it had skipped the 2-3 weeks & it read 3+, my hormones were rising really well!!! then a a week later omg the sickness was sooooo bad!!! i didnt have any sickness with my dd so i assumed it was either a multiple pregnancy or maybe a boy this time....had it for about 2 weeks, couldnt eat, couldnt sleep as felt sick, it was like a constant hangover :( as i had been on clomid since oct 09 i pushed for an early scan & my fs agreed i should have one. had a scan & showed twins!!!! i am nowalmost 16 weeks pregant, both doing fine, luckily sickness has gone & feeling pretty good, just a little back ache. good luck, i hope u r having twins, its a lovely feeling! xx


----------



## TwoBumps

I just had extreme exhaustion & sickness! As it was my first pregnancy though I had nothing to compare it too, so didn't have a clue it was twins until my first scan at 11 weeks!

Good luck, I hope it is twins as they are absolutely amazing x


----------



## babala

lovely


----------



## emmad339

TwoBumps said:


> I just had extreme exhaustion & sickness! As it was my first pregnancy though I had nothing to compare it too, so didn't have a clue it was twins until my first scan at 11 weeks!
> 
> Good luck, I hope it is twins as they are absolutely amazing x

I was exactly the same. I had been pregnant before but had a very early m/c so I was unable to compare symptoms really as I never had any the first time round. But the sickness and exhastion was something else. Hope ur having twins though - they're the best thing that's ever happened to me :hugs:


----------



## malpal

My gp and mw joked that i was having twins as i was so big and had terrible sickness and lethagy. They were shocked when i went back and told them they were right!! Good luck xxx


----------



## beanni #1

Aww thanks ladies, your replies have been great. However I don't think its twins, haven't really had morning sickness and my tummy is going down a bit. I realise now it was just bloat. 

However got my scan in less than 2 weeks so i'll know for sure then. 

1, 2 or even 3 I feel blessed :D


----------



## craftymumof4

I remember the feeling of thinking I was carrying twins pretty much straight away but thought probably just wishful thinking and my nausea and sickness was horendous which made me wonder. At 7 weeks a scan did indeed show twins. They 6 now.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi Ladies.....as promised i'm back from my scan, and there is just the one.

Thankfully (s)he is looking healthy and on track but i guess the huge bump i have is just bloating :)

Thanks for all your replies


----------

